
It Doesn’t Matter Who Owns TikTok - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/it-doesn-t-matter-who-owns-tiktok-1844595163
======
m3kw9
So it is saying in order to serve ads from China, all data will still go thru
Adtiger? Can’t US ban that too?

~~~
swodinsky
hi! story’s reporter here — like i said in the piece, there’s at least 50
companies that do the same sort of data-relaying, not to mention the untold
number of non-ipo’d companies doing the same thing. if the market’s similar to
that in the us, that number is likely in the hundreds, if not thousands

